# Dove help



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

Went out to a bud's land today for dove. Didn't see many but the ones i did see were not drawn to my decoys. I had a Mojo and 4 clip ons. Mojo and a clip on were on a tree branch as high as i could get it (only about 8ft). The clip ons were on an old political sign wire (heard that worked somewhere). Do they need to be higher? Should I make a pvc pipe stand (10ft?)?? Any help with decoy spreads is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Tom


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

try to find were they are going to feed.set-up before daylight.i put my mojo out about 20-25 yards from the fence row or woods i'm hunting.the more clip-ons you have with the mojo the better chances your going to have.i use #9 wire;12"long and bend it over about 4" down and wrap several wraps of electrical around it.push about 3-4"of wire in the ground and put the clip-ons on in a u shaped pattern so the fliers can land in the middle of the group.i may use as many as 18 decoys at 1 set-up.all this can be carried in a medium sized back pack with ease.


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

have noted late season they don,t care what their friends are doing. they just won't decoy. they seem worried about food and weather! if u bust a big flock u can get a few but they won't come back...........


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

I agree with Buford2. During late season, decoys don't work usually. When I use them for the opener, I usually have my mojo and about half a dozen foam ones on the ground positioned so they look like they are feeding...


----------

